

Google Chrome pop-ups a link to buy Chromebook - hodbby

Open your Google Chrome, go to your Chrome 'home page', Yellow pop-up appears with a link.
Clicking the link will take you to a page were you can buy chroomebook.
======
stock_toaster
I just started seeing this today. ಠ_ಠ

